

Kandeh Yumkella: Energy chief on a mission to end poverty - krigath
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/09/20/world/africa/kandeh-yumkella-energy-poverty/

======
krigath
‎"Rather than a bunch of feel good projects for Africa, Work hand in hand with
African Countries to create a brighter future"

